# Female GSD with Female Boston Terrier



## Slayers (Feb 14, 2013)

I am looking to get a Female GSD within the next few months and have been wondering how she will get along with the Boston that is all ready in the house.

The boston is a happy go lucky dog and just wants to please everyone that comes around her, she used to walk all over my fiance until I came in the house and now she knows her place.

The breeder I am getting the puppy from has other dogs in the house other then GSD's and I have seen the Dam and she doesn't have much problems around the other smaller dogs.

The main reason I want the female GSD is we are looking to start a family really soon and I hear that females are better with protection of the childern then the males. I just want to make sure that when I am out of the house there will not be much problems that my fiance might have to deal with.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Get a male if you already have a female in the house. Two females is just asking for trouble.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Lucy Dog said:


> Get a male if you already have a female in the house. Two females is just asking for trouble.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


Ditto. Also, just your brief description of the Boston sounds like she could get herself into trouble with another female. I haven't found it true that females are more protective of the family. However, I hope in any case you realize that a rock solid temperament is going to be needed with kids in the house, and that not all GSDs will protect their family.


----------

